# Queries about the software and disc for offline use.



## mzs47 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I want to try Freebsd FreeBSD, but have no proper/permanent internet connection. So If I download the dvd1, will it contain xorg and any DE/WM? How can I determine the included software on the disc?

And how can I download any binary packages for offline installation? Is there a website where I can check for the available packages? Something like a Debian packages website?

What is the Freebsd FreeBSD policy on proprietary software, are the drivers for Broadcom, Nvidia, other hardware included on the dvd1?

Thank you.


----------



## mzs47 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks DutchD.

Ok, I read the manual, and it seems that not much software is included on the disc for a desktop user.
So I will have to start with GhostBSD.

But the question regarding packages remains. Its still not clear to me, on how to download (meta-)packages with all their dependencies or required files.

I can use the following link to check for ports(which must be compiled), but I am looking for binaries.
http://www.freebsd.org/ports/index.html

Please correct me if my observation is incorrect. 
Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 16, 2014)

You haven't mentioned the version, so I'll assume you're using FreeBSD 10 and the pkg(8) package	management system.

You will have to download all the files manually (or automate the process by writing a shell script of some sort).

You can use the page you've already mentioned to get the names of all the dependencies.
Or you can check the +MANIFEST file found inside every package for a list of all runtime dependencies.

Packages are available on the pkg(8) binary package repository: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/All/
Check the repository main page for different FreeBSD versions and target architectures.

Finally, you'll have to install pkg(8) itself manually using this method.


----------



## mzs47 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Beastie!

Yes, I was speaking about FreeBSD 10.
Looks like I will have to automate, as manual download of every dependency is tedious and time consuming. Which was the reason for me to leave Ubuntu and move to Debian.


----------

